# $#%$#*$%&!!!



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

f**k, f**k, f**k, f**k, f**k!!! Venus auto is having a special on an RB20 front clip for 1200+shipping!!! Jake is getting 1470 from his GI bill for school (which is actually paid for by the company), but needs to use it to pay his fiances tuition....poor jake.

Why was I even looking at the SR20? It was right there the whole time....the RB. 

-Jake


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

haha, i saw the monthly special thingy under the info about it but just was like wutever......wow 1200+shipping? awesome.

i cant find the prices on the website.....do i have to call or are they jus hidden?


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I found RB20 for $600 aud, no idea what that really comes to in usd(400?). Found some quarter cuts for sale....never really knew there were quartercuts at http://www.sports-and-performance-imports.com. Could ya perform strawberry conversion with these?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL venus has been having that "monthly" special since AT LEAST Feb this year. Shipping was 636 on mine. Everyone is quick to bash teh RB20, but it is the cheapest and is so close to the SR20 in performance...yet overlooked. 1200 vs 2500 for an SR and that 1300 saved is a rebuilt engine or upgraded turbo or full 3" piping or injectors, or a ECu retune or greddy e manage and profec b...you get the point. Sure parts take a little more research, but 1300 is worth some damn internet searching if you ask me.......


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea that special has been there for awhile, hahah suprised u haven't seen it yet


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Omg 1200 plus shipping ::bust nut:: ..hmm so has anyone bought anything from them already? If so, are they straight?


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Shipping included....or do you have to pay for shipping?


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Thtas w/o shipping. Check in the "monthly specials" section on pricing. 

I havent seen it before because Ive had such a hard on about the sr20. But....now that I see the prices of the RB...well...

Nx..I sent you a Pm before I checked back with this post. Reply here if you want. 

-Jake


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

TITE!!


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

They always have specials on their engines. they usually have good stuff. thats where SCC got their SR20 for Project Silvia. and no Drft1580, you cant use a 1/2 cut for a Strawberry conversion. the only thing you could use is the lights and maybe a front bumper if you cut it. a company in japan actually makes the fenders and hoods and bumpers and light brackets for the conversion.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Venus auto is STRAIGHT. Here is my situation with them. June 18 I call to see fi they have any Rb20's. They say yes, I overnight a check. JUne 20 they call me. The last RB20 clip was garbage, they aprted it out and offered me a reefund. I instead chose to wait for the next shipment. It came in July 10, I had my clip July 17. S o Iwaited a month, but by choice. The price was/is unbeatable. I highyl recommend them. They could have sold me junk, but instead opted to inform me. My clip started right up. It was so clean. The vavle cover si dirty from transport and had a slight oil leak. Nothing a new valve cover wont fix. I am thoroughly pleased with my purchase and I recommend them. NOt saying they are perfect, but they do try to fix their mistakes. If it is something big, they may ask you to cover some of the shipping cost I hear, but at least yoiu are getting a replacement


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Good to hear, Ive heard nothing but good about them. Thanks!!

-Jake


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

More good stuff. There was a mix up on the clips. They thought mine asnt shipped, but it was. So they offer me a clip. Good compression and whatnot, but the number 3 spark plug was stripped. So instead of maybe just sending a head, they offered to send me the front clip AND an extra long block with headgasket free of charge (well the longblock and HG..not the clip). Too bad they figured it out. I was going to swap the heads and then get the other head fixed and do a mean build up over a period of time. OH well, I have a running rb now so I guess it is good.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *Omg 1200 plus shipping ::bust nut:: *


bust nut is right my friend  for that much even i would go RB (that's another for the "Nissan Forum's Hall of Fame" along with my "i like ka24de(t)'s " hahahaha)


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

man now i kinda want a 240......my friend is selling his... 95 SR20 swap, s-afc, n-i catback exaust, true coilovers (not sure what kind), bomex kit, and awesome lookin blue paint. however they want 12000 grand for it...normally that would sound pretty good, but his friend F**Ked it up and the title is salvage....it had to be sent to the frame shop. if it was like 8500 or 9000 then i'd be ALL over it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *bust nut is right my friend  for that much even i would go RB (that's another for the "Nissan Forum's Hall of Fame" along with my "i like ka24de(t)'s " hahahaha) *


i don't get it ^^^ 420sx can u explain bro?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *i don't get it ^^^ 420sx can u explain bro?  *


 que?? yo soy lost


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

sorry man I have no clue WTF he meant...you wanna bust a nut on your friend v-spec and post pics of that in the hall of fame?

must be the 'roids talking.

nien, es ist deutsch zu mich!
so du kannst saugen mein schwanz!


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh wait SCC got their SR20det from venus?If I'm correct that engine had over 300,000 miles and was rusted in every way possible, hmmm uh-oh may not be such a good idea to get it from them then huh? SCC's silvia had 274 hp and it took them 7,000 dollars additional for just 274hp and low 13's whatta gip. (not including price of tires)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drft1580, you are completely wrong in that entire post. the engine did not have anywhere near that amount of miles on it, nor was it rusted in every possible way. and it also did not cost them aywhere near 7g's to get to that amount of power. the 7grand listed was if you were to piece all the parts together that they had. it costed them much less than that. they had only minor bolt-ons and a Disco Potato turbo that got them to that power amount and it cost only a couple grand, in the 2-3g area.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *Oh wait SCC got their SR20det from venus?If I'm correct that engine had over 300,000 miles and was rusted in every way possible, hmmm uh-oh may not be such a good idea to get it from them then huh? SCC's silvia had 274 hp and it took them 7,000 dollars additional for just 274hp and low 13's whatta gip. (not including price of tires) *


I doubt any SR has ever come out of Japan with that high a mileage reading. Average is 40k to 80k km's


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Not only that but they spent a solid 1500 on a brake upgrade...it seemed that they had 2 versions of their swap. What they did for 7K, and what you could do instead for 3k. 

-Jake


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Joel said:


> *I doubt any SR has ever come out of Japan with that high a mileage reading. Average is 40k to 80k km's *


June 2003 Issue page 204 "and the ravages of 270,000 rust-producing miles,"

Page 200 "What 274 hp costs"
Disco Potato Turbo $1,800 
GReddy Downpipe $170 
Landspeed cat $300 
JIC 5053 Ti exhaust $1,240 
A'Pexi intercooler and welding $750 
GReddy Type-S BOV 
Thermalflex Hoses $150 
(road/race) Intercooler pipes 
Koyo Radiator $440 
Flex-a-lite 320 Fans $250 
JWT/Cobra MAF $325 
Ford compatible POP charger $150 
NIsmo Injectors $800 
JWT ECU (custom tune) 
*TOTAL $7,595* 

All this for 274 safe, reliable horsepower, no corners cut.:balls:


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

nice...


----------

